
With Jony Ive’s Successor, Apple Bets a Pragmatist Can Turn Prophet - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/with-jony-ives-successor-apple-bets-a-pragmatist-can-turn-prophet-11562319008?mod=rsswn
======
arkitaip
It's a somber reminder about the fragility of companies that one of the
world's wealthiest and most innovative design companies not only struggles
with leadership culture but that it's downfall might be caused by this. Apple
employs 132000 individuals, many who are the best of the best in their
respective fields, yet so much of its success has been dependent on just a
handful people like Jobs, Ive or Cook.

Was post-Jobs Apple always doomed to eventually fail? Could they have done
anything to keep the company as innovative even without Jobs or Ive?

